# Daum 8008 TRS oder Kettler ERGORACER?



## juchhu (16. November 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich komme aus meinem S c h e i s s - Büro überhaupt nicht mehr raus  . Wenn das so weitergeht, dann atonieren (zu Deutsch: erschlaffen  ) meine Muskeln bzw. atrophieren (zu Deutsch: schwinden  ). Mit Fremdwörter hört sich der ganze Vorgang nicht so schlimm an  .

Spass bei Seite.

Ich stehe vor der Anschaffung eines Ergometers.

In der Auswahl sind

Daum 8008 TRS
http://www.daum-electronic.de/de/mode04a.html

oder

Kettler ERGORACER
http://www.kettler.net/articles/20040402101800000656/index.html 

Ich bevorzuge das Daum 8008 TRS wegen seiner Einstellmöglichkeiten, Software und PC-Schnittstelle. Allerdings ist die Schwungmasse geringer als beim ERGORACER.

Wer hat Interesse, im Rahmen einer Kaufgemeinschaft mehrere eines der o.g. Ergometer mit mir zu kaufen, um einen guten Preis zu erzielen?
Selbstabholung der Geräte in einem Radius von ca. 100 km um Köln ist möglich (ein Transporter Typ Renault Master steht mir kostenlos zur Verfügung).

Bitte nur Postings bei Interesse an einem der o.g. Ergometer.
Keine Postings vom Typ: Nimm' doch 'ne Rolle, anderes Ergometer oder fahr' draußen mit Deinem MTB  . Vielen Dank  

VG Martin


----------



## Ploughman (16. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder fahr' draußen mit Deinem MTB  . Vielen Dank
> 
> VG Martin


Genau das.

Ansonsten: hat deine Tölle 'n Bein ab und kann nicht mehr laufen   ?? Mein Köter fordert von mir jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter    die ihm zustehende Outdoor-Aktivität ein  .

Ein Hundebesitzer braucht kein Ergometer, kein Laufband und keine Rolle. Mountainbike und/oder Joggingausrüstung sind völligst ausreichend. Soll das Hundchen denn in die gute Stube machen, weil der feine Herr den Weg nach draussen nicht findet  ??? Ach ja, die Köter sehen auch im Dunkeln ausgezeichnet.

Und dann raus mit euch, du *TIERQUÄLER *  !

Gruß
Plafdog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das.
> 
> Ansonsten: hat deine Tölle 'n Bein ab und kann nicht mehr laufen   ?? Mein Köter fordert von mir jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter  die ihm zustehende Outdoor-Aktivität ein  .
> 
> ...


Lieber Dieter,

genau das wollte ich vermeiden. Es geht nicht um die drei Stunden, die ich täglich mit dem Hund draußen bin, sondern um die Stunden, die ich nicht in einer bikenden Bewegung verbringe.

Also liebe Freunde der o.g. Ergometer (und alle anderen halten die Klappe bzw. die Finger auf der Tastatur ruhig ):

Ich will so ein Ding kaufen. Ich will nicht mit Euch über meine Motive oder gar Motivation diskutieren, sonst hätte ich wohl einen Umfragethread gestartet  . 

Wer ist dabei?

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2004)

Tach zusammen,

zwischenzeitlich hat es auch eine qualifizierte Anfrage gegeben.

Zwischenstand:

Daum : Kettler = 2:0  

Da der Preis heiß werden soll, freuen wir uns auf weitere Kaufinteressenten.

Wer sein Interesse nicht öffentlich bekunden will, schreibt mir eine PM.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es geht nicht um die drei Stunden, die ich täglich mit dem Hund draußen bin, sondern um die Stunden, die ich nicht in einer bikenden Bewegung verbringe...



Und um die Pünktchen für den WP. Fürs Gassi-gehn gibts ja nix. Ergometer zählt wie biken. Dann rollt der Martin das Feld von hinten auf!


----------



## FranG (17. November 2004)

Das Daum ist ein Traum! Eine Bekannte hat die Sofasessel-Ausführung davon und es ist von der Lautstärke absolut wohnzimmertauglich.

Wie heiss ist denn Euer Preis?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Das Daum ist ein Traum! Eine Bekannte hat die Sofasessel-Ausführung davon und es ist von der Lautstärke absolut wohnzimmertauglich.
> 
> Wie heiss ist denn Euer Preis?
> 
> ...


Also, für das Daum 8008 TRS und den Kettler ERGORACER sind die UPE rund 1.099,00   .

Die großen Versandhäuser liegen bei beiden ca. 1.050,00  inkl. Versand. Und dann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Online-Versandhändler bieten beide für ca. 850,00  zum Teil inkl. Versand zum Teil auch exkl. Versand (zwischen 30,00 und 50,00 ).

Derzeit günstigster Anbieter für den Daum 8008 TRS ist www.kaufundspar.de mit 670,00  inkl. Versand zzgl. Provision (bzw. 810,00  für Kettler ERGORACER).

Wenn wir mit mehreren kommen, sollten wir für den einzelnen schon einen Bruttopreis inkl. MwSt, Versand und gff. Provision von unter 750,00  schaffen. Ab drei Kaufinteressenten sind auch wieder Händler im Umkreis von ca. 100 km interessant, da ich, wie bereits geschrieben, kostenfrei einen Transporter Renault Master zu Verfügung gestellt bekommen (that's it, what friends are for  ).

Vielleicht ist aber auch mehr drin: Denn wenn wir mit drei oder deutlich mehr kommen, sieht es bestimmt anders aus.

Vielleicht macht es der mögliche Preis ja, denn GEIZ ist GEIL  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und um die Pünktchen für den WP. Fürs Gassi-gehn gibts ja nix. Ergometer zählt wie biken. Dann rollt der Martin das Feld von hinten auf!


KORREKT 

Da ich den ganzen Tag eh vorm TFT sitze, recherchiere, analysiere, diagnostiziere und therapiere  , kann ich mir auch den Notebookhalter ans z.B. Daum klatschen und über Spracherkennung den Internet Explorer bzw. die restliche Software steuern. Als Hintergrundtask läuft dann animierte Wettfahrten als Alpencrosss auf DVD. Da ich dann locker 6 Stunden pro Tag auf dem Ergometer zusammenbekomme, rolle ich dann langsam   von hinten   das Feld auf.

Aber noch ist es nicht soweit  

VG Martin


----------



## MarioOo (24. Dezember 2004)

hi,

ist das Thema noch aktuell? Hätte auch Interesse an dem Gerät.


----------



## boss_67 (26. Dezember 2004)

Tach Leute,
also ich such mir seit Monaten die Finger wund, nach einem erschwinglichem Angebot eines TRS8008. Irgendwelche ebay Händler hauen die Teile raus. Allerdings gehen die immer noch für um die 800,- weg. Habe noch nicht die Händler rausbekommen. Es gibt auch offensichtlich nur noch silber Ausführung. Wenn Ihr mich fragt, müsste da preislich noch was drin sein, da Daum die Regale wohl für den Premium (Nachfolge Modell) leer geräumt hat (die Händler günstiger dran gekommen sind?!). 
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei! Es müsste nur ein Preis unter 700,- sein.
Mit Kauf-und-spar hab ich schon ein sehr unfreundlichen mail wechsel gehabt, da ich nach der von denen angebotenen nur-adress-nennung-ohne-garantie Variante gefragt habe und es hieß: Sonderwünsche gibt es nicht, neue Preisrecherche machen. Also ich rate ab!! Oder einmal 70 Euro Recherche und mehrere Teile kaufen.

interessanter Preis bei www.x-sport.at . Im ebay als 849,- sofort preis incl. Software. Mal Verhandlungen aufnehmen?

Wie wär es bei Daum direkt anzufragen?
Postings von den aktuellen Preisen wären wohl auch sinnvoll, damit nicht kontraproduktiv recherchiert wird.
In erwartungsfroher Weihnachtstimmung grüßt boss_67


----------



## juchhu (27. Dezember 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Onkel juchhu ist zurück aus dem Weihnachtsurlaub ims Emsland. Das Emsland ist bekannt für seine bizarren Gebirgsformationen mit kilometerlangen - quasi endlos erscheinenden - Anstiegen und hammerharten Downhills    (Für Insider höchste natürliche Erhöhung in der Gegenden um Haselünne +29 über NN ohne das Wasserspeicherbecken in Geeste mit ca +60 über NN zu berücksichtigen)

Naja, trotzdem lange Touren gemacht 

So nun zum TRS 8008. Ausführung gibt es in silber und schwarz. Einen Preis inkl. Software von unter 700,00  zu realisieren, halte ich für schwer, allerdings für machbar, vorausgesetzt, wir nehmen mindestens 3 Stück ab. Wie bereits geschrieben, kann ich auch für den Abtransport bzw. Anlieferung der Ergometer einen Renault Master kostenfrei bekommen. Allerdings sollte sich Abholung und Auslieferung in einem max. Umkreis von 100-150 km um Köln befinden. Schließlich will ich die Sache an einem Tag erledigen. 

Der andere Interessent war/ist Mikkael. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob er schon ein Ergometer gekauft hat. Wenn ja, kann er uns ja die Bezugsadresse 'verraten'. Ich mailen ihn jetzt mal direkt an. Wahrscheinlich wird es aber etwas dauern, da er m.W. mit der Familie im Weihnachtsurlaub ist.

Also nicht ungeduldig werden. 

VG Martin

PS:

Ich werde die Tage die Kölner Händler mal besuchen und überprüfen, wie es mit deren Verhandlungsbereitschaft aussieht.

Gegenstand meiner Begierde ist ein TRS 8008 inkl. Software, Farbe egal.

Also, ihr zwei neu interessierten 'Hübschen', seid Ihr mittendrin oder nur dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss_67 (27. Dezember 2004)

Na, mittendrin.
Vorherige Absprache zwecks Angebot wäre trotzdem schön.
Ich mail Dich auch mal direkt an.

Wie siehts denn mit MarioOo aus?

Gruß boss_67


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Onkel juchhu ist zurück aus dem Weihnachtsurlaub ims Emsland. Das Emsland ist bekannt für seine bizarren Gebirgsformationen mit kilometerlangen - quasi endlos erscheinenden - Anstiegen und hammerharten Downhills    (Für Insider höchste natürliche Erhöhung in der Gegenden um Haselünne +29 über NN ohne das Wasserspeicherbecken in Geeste mit ca +60 über NN zu berücksichtigen)
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

wie's aussieht klappts ja mit dem Ergobike.

Pünktlich zum Winterpokal 2005/2006   

Gruß und guten Rutsch

Delgado


----------



## juchhu (27. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> wie's aussieht klappts ja mit dem Ergobike.
> 
> ...


Lese ich da etwa eine kleine Spitze heraus?!  

Dafür, dass ich bis Mitte Dezember nicht aus dem Büro rausgekommen bin, finde ich meine TOP 200 Platzierung ganz OK. Damit habe ich vorerst den einen oder anderen mir bekannten WP-Teamfahrer hinter mir gelassen.

Und wenn ich dann pünktlich zum WP 2005/2006 mein Ergometer bürotauglich umgebaut habe, werde ich mir Dein Rücklicht zur Motivation zur Hilfe nehmen.   

Guten Rutsch and happy trails

wünscht Dir

Martin


----------



## MarioOo (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

starkes Interesse meinerseits für das TRS8008. Werde diese bzw. nächste Woche nach Frankfurt fahren und diverse Händler aufsuchen. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und kann ne günstige Quelle ausfindig machen... 

Generell würde ich so ca. 800 Euro ausgeben wollen....!


----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2004)

MarioOo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> starkes Interesse meinerseits für das TRS8008. Werde diese bzw. nächste Woche nach Frankfurt fahren und diverse Händler aufsuchen. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und kann ne günstige Quelle ausfindig machen...
> 
> Generell würde ich so ca. 800 Euro ausgeben wollen....!


HAllo MArio,

inkl. Software und Transport, falls Internethandel? Quasi Obergrenze?

Heute werde ich dem Schneetreiben noch ein wenig zusehen, mit dem Hund eine langen Snowwalk machen (kann mann das beim WP als alternative Sportart eintragen, wo doch jetzt schon Sackkratzen bewertungsfähig sein soll? ). Morgen werde ich dann mal die Kölner Händler anfahren und deren Großzügigkeit testen.

VG Martin


----------



## Ploughman (28. Dezember 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo MArio,
> 
> inkl. Software und Transport, falls Internethandel? Quasi Obergrenze?
> 
> ...


Hi

war hier am Neumarkt mal gerade bei World of Wellness drinnen, die sind recht groß und haben einiges rumstehen. Hab mal unverbindlich gefragt, was die für den Daum haben wollen, waren 1044 uronen, habe allerdings auch nicht versucht zu feilschen oder so, denn ich freue mich auf einen Nightride durch den Schnee  und bin kein wirklicher Kaufinteressent - vielleicht auch nur zu geizig.

Gruß
Plafmän


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> war hier am Neumarkt mal gerade bei World of Wellness drinnen, die sind recht groß und haben einiges rumstehen. Hab mal unverbindlich gefragt, was die für den Daum haben wollen, waren 1044 uronen, habe allerdings auch nicht versucht zu feilschen oder so, denn ich freue mich auf einen Nightride durch den Schnee  und bin kein wirklicher Kaufinteressent - vielleicht auch nur zu geizig.
> 
> ...


Das war nett mit dem Besuch bei WOW.  Allerdings sind die für Großzügigkeit eh nicht bekannt. Besser sind die im direkten Umland. Bei 1.044 uronen bekommt meine Geldbörse einen Öffnungskrampf. 

TRS 8008 inkl. Software ggf. exkl. Transport sollte sich schon um bzw. unter 800 uronen abspielen, sonst dürfen die Ergometer weiter bei denen verstauben. Aber 800 uronen sind aber immer noch viel, sofern es nur als Spielzeug technikverrückter Biker dienen wird.

Aber das liegt ja bekanntlich nur an einem selbst. 

VG Martin


----------



## MarioOo (28. Dezember 2004)

hmm, unter 800 Euro müsste doch irgendwie hinbekommen zu sein. Wenn ich in Frankfurt kein günstiges Angebot finde/erhalte wäre vielleicht zu überlegen, ob wir über kaufundspar.de die günstigste Adresse ermitteln lassen (Preis war ja so 670 ohne Software inkl. Versand). Die Provision in Höhe von 25% (der Ersparnis) könnten wir uns ja aufteilen, d.h. bei zwei Käufern ca. 30 bis 40 Euro pro Person, somit kämen wir auf einen Gesamtpreis In Höhe von ca. 700 Euro, unter der Vorraussetzung, dass dieser Händler auch noch mind. zwei der Räder vorrätig hat.

Aber ich fahr wie gesagt erstmal nach FFM zu BIKEMAX etc.


----------



## boss_67 (12. Januar 2005)

Tach Jungs,

lasst Doch mal was von Euch hören! Ich hab nur was für 760,- ohne Software. Wir müßten uns abstimmen ob man es über Kauf und spar macht oder anders. Wenn wir denen einen Preis von z.Bsp. 890,-nennen können wäre die Differenz 222,-  und die Provision würde 55,- machen. Also 690,- für jeden bzw. 768,- für jeden incl. Software. Ev. spart man noch was bei dem gesammeltem Versand! Der Preis ist ja angeblich incl. Versand
Schreibt mich doch mal unter [email protected] an!
Gruß
Boss_67


----------



## Christer (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe auch Interesse an einem Daum 8008 TRS. Habt ihr euch schon jeder ein Gerät gekauft? Wo hat diese Agentur wohl den 8008 TRS für 670 Euro gefunden?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## boss_67 (14. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab noch nix gekauft!
Gruß boss_67


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen,



ich bin auch noch ohne Ergometer. Meine Recherche unmittelbar bei Kölner Händler hat trotz Verhandlungen nur Preise ergeben, die mir die Tränen in die Augen treiben, d.h. weit von meinen bzw. unseren Vorstellungen entfernt. 

Da das Wetter zwischenzeitlich besser geworden ist , und ich nicht mehr so weicheimäßig zuhause rumsitze  sowie auch ohne Ergometer meine WP-Punkte einfahre , überlege ich nach einen Rat aus diesem Forum, die Ergometerinvestition bis zum Beginn des WP 2005/2006 zu verschieben. 

D.h. ich bin trotz meiner ehemaligen Initiatorenrolle raus aus dem Geschäft zumindestens bis zum Winter. 

Hab' aber noch eine Anfrage laufen, sollte die einen Preis in der 700-800  Bereich ergeben, werde ich Euch die Bezugsadresse nennen. Vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch schwach und kauf' mir dann so ein 'Männerspielzeug'.

VG Martin


----------



## Christer (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe mich auch bei ein paar Läden erkundigt. Alle Preise für den Daum 8008 TRS lagen über 1000 Euro. Das ist mir auch zu teuer. Wenn Du wirklich einen Preis von 700 - 800 Euro bekommst, würde ich mich freuen wenn Du uns hier das Geschäft nennen könntest. 

Irgendwie haben wir dieses Jahr ja auch keinen richtigen Winter.

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich auch bei ein paar Läden erkundigt. Alle Preise für den Daum 8008 TRS lagen über 1000 Euro. Das ist mir auch zu teuer. Wenn Du wirklich einen Preis von 700 - 800 Euro bekommst, würde ich mich freuen wenn Du uns hier das Geschäft nennen könntest.
> 
> ...


Augen auf beim Ergokauf!  

Yep, so wird's gemacht. Onkel juchhu hält Euch auf dem Laufenden. Mikkael war übrigens ganz entgeistert, als ich ihm fälschlicherweise 'unterstellte', er habe schon ohne uns ein Ergo gekauft.

VG Martin


----------



## Christer (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

@juchhu
Du hast weiter oben geschrieben, dass der Daum TRS 8008 schon für 670 Euro inkl. Versand angeboten wird. Welcher Händler bietet den Ergometer so günstig an? 

Der günstigste Preis den ich gesehen habe, war 849 Euro bei ebay. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @juchhu
> Du hast weiter oben geschrieben, dass der Daum TRS 8008 schon für 670 Euro inkl. Versand angeboten wird. Welcher Händler bietet den Ergometer so günstig an?
> ...


www.kaufundspar.de hatte vor Weihnachten (Recherchedatum m.W: 21.10.2004) 670  inkl. Versand exkl. Provision aber ohne Software angeboten.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (29. Januar 2005)

Hast Du auch den Händler von kaufundspar genannt bekommen? 

670 Euro kommt etwas komisch vor. Wir haben mit drei Kollegen jetzt mal eine ganze Zeit in der Firma über das Web gesucht. Die 849 Euro eines ebay Händlers war absolut der unterste Preis. Alles andere lag fast bei 1000 Euro. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## boss_67 (30. Januar 2005)

Tag Snoop,

ich bin auch schon länger am suchen. Ich hab für 3 Geräte ein Angebot von je 760,-  eines Anbieters in meiner Nähe (Radolfzell, Bodenee). Ohne Software. Ob es ein richtiger Laden ist hab ich noch nicht nachgefragt, aber eine Rechnung mit Garantie fände ich obligatorisch. Zu Kauf-und-Spar meine Ausführungen vom Dezember:
< _Mit Kauf-und-spar hab ich schon ein sehr unfreundlichen mail wechsel gehabt, da ich nach der von denen angebotenen nur-adress-nennung-ohne-garantie Variante gefragt habe und es hieß: Sonderwünsche gibt es nicht, neue Preisrecherche machen. Also ich rate ab!! Oder einmal 70 Euro Recherche und mehrere Teile kaufen_.>
Also der Kauf nur der Adresse wird zwar angeboten, aber bei Nachfrage dann doch nur über die normale Preisrecherche abgewickelt. Ob das von Kauf-und-spar dann direkt abgewickelt wird (glaub ich fast) oder ob es einen Händlerverweis gibt ist nicht klar. Wenn die das selbst abwickeln, kannst Du davon ausgehen daß sie für drei Geräte auch 3x die Provision draufknallen. Dann ist es fast wieder uninteressant. 
Ein gutes Gefühl hätte ich z.Bsp. bei www.Zanier.at die bieten die Räder komplett aufgebaut incl. Lieferung (für 3 Stück ca. 850,-). Ich werde die mal fragen was preislich drin wäre bei
5(?) Stück oder 
Lieferung in OVP (also nicht zusammen geschraubt, Lenkerband, etc.) oder
ohne Versand (dann müste einer nach Österreich fahren)

Wie sieht es mit meinem Anfangs Angebot von 760,- aus?
Um wieviel Geräte geht es denn jetzt, Stand Heute?   

Gruß boss_67


----------



## Leffel (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,

trainiere bei schlechtem Wetter auf einem alten 7 Jahre alten Daumgerät und kann die Firma empfehlen.
Falls Ihr spezielle Informationen wünscht, surft mal zum "bikeboard.at".
Dort gibt es ein spezielles "Daum-Forum".

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/forumdisplay.php?forumid=43


----------



## boss_67 (31. Januar 2005)

So Kinder, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!

Hab jetzt ein letztes Mengen Angebot von 750,- incl. Mwst. Ohne Software. Die Teile wären bei mir in Radolfzell. Neu und OVP. Mit Rechnung. Bitte meldet Euch bei mir, wer jetzt eins für den Preis möchte. Dann kann man schauen wie es zu Euch kommt. Entweder bin ich gesch. in der Nähe oder Ihr bei mir. Ich glaube mittlerweile daß es nicht billiger geht. Wer unterbietet ist herzlich willkommen.
mk ät galileo-brass.de
Gruß boss_67


----------



## Christer (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

wenn er original verpackt und mit Rechnung kommt, würde ich auch ein TRS 8008 Ergometer für 750 Euro nehmen. Allerdings wird der Versand sicher recht teuer sein. Gibt es einen Haken dabei? Warum sind die Geräte so günstig? 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## boss_67 (31. Januar 2005)

Da ist wohl außnahmsweise kein Haken dabei. Es ist ein kleiner Laden der sich bei mehreren Teilen wohl mit einer Minimalmarge zufrieden gibt. Den Versand könnte man sich auch noch sparen, wenn man mal in Richtung Radolfzell (also zu mir kommt) oder ich mal beruflich in der Nähe bin. Von wo kommst Du den snoopy?
Gruß boss


----------



## Christer (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet, also recht weit weg. 
750 Euro sind schon sehr gut. http://www.kaufundspar.de hat zurzeit auch nur einen Preis von 849 Euro. Allerdings hatten sie im Oktober letzten Jahres einen Preis von 1330 Euro für zwei TRS 8008, macht also nur 665 Euro für ein Gerät. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## boss_67 (2. Februar 2005)

Ich würde bis Ende der Woche warten. Wenn jemand noch möchte, können wir das dann außerhalb des forums abwickeln. Dazu sollten wir per email kommunizieren, später müssen wir sowieso noch telefonieren. Also meine email wie gehabt (mk ät galileo-brass.de).
Und Tschüss

boss_67


----------

